# Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?



## Saarsprung (4. April 2015)

Hallo,

Wer kennt sich an der Sauer aus?
Wir werden dieses jahr wieder das Pfingswochenende an der Sauer, höhe Our Mündung verbringen.
Dieses Jahr wollte ichs dort auch mal mit dem Angeln versuchen.. soweit ich mich eingelesen habe ich um die Zeit 21.-25. Mai dort nur Kunstfliege freigegeben.
Wollte deshalb mal mit Sbirolino und Fliege testen, kann mir da wer Tipps geben?
-Welche Fliegen sind da was für Fliegen- Neulinge?
-Macht es überhaupt Sinn das an dem Gewässer zu versuchen?
-Ist dort evtl. doch noch was anderes frei, was ich überlesen habe?
-Ist evtl. in der Ecke noch ein Gewässer (zur Not auch ein Forellenteich) wo was geht?

Wir Campen dort mit mit ner grösseren Gruppe, wollte mit 1-2 12jährigen halt was zum grillen besorgen

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## BlackLions (4. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*

Moien,

Sauer ist bis 15.06. zu. In der Our darfste auf Äschen und Bachforelle angeln.
Als Alternative könntet ihr nach Clervaux-Reuler fahren. Dort gibts auch 2 schöne Teiche.

www.reilerweier.lu


----------



## Saarsprung (4. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*



> http://www.reilerweier.lu/



Danke für den Tipp, da werd ich wohl mal hinnfahren müssen#6 sieht ganz gut aus.

Für Pfingsten fällt das leider flach, Wallendorf ist gebucht, wir sind da mit 30 Leuten, da ist umbuchen schwierig...

Warum sagst du das die Sauer bis 15.6 zu ist? Hatte ja geschrieben das nur das Angeln mittels Fliege erlaubt ist.. Deswegen ja die Frage, passt hier evtl. nicht so doll, nur die Fliegenfischer wollen wohl auch nicht so viel von Sbirolinos hören..
Werd da auch noch nen Fred aufmachen.. Kenne mich halt mit fliegen gar nicht aus..

Geht überhaupt was in der Sauer? Was ich so gelesen habe, ist da Fischtechnisch in den letzten jahren nicht so viel los... Ist das so oder ist die Sauer Fraktion hier nicht so doll vertreten..

Danke
Thomas


----------



## labralehn (4. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*

Wenn man darf, dann ist die Sauer ein tolles Fliesgewässer.
Fange in der Sauer immer Barsche.
Aber wie schon vorher von jemandem geschrieben, man sollte die generelle Fischschonzeit schon einhalten.


----------



## Saarsprung (4. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*



> Aber wie schon vorher von jemandem geschrieben, man sollte die generelle Fischschonzeit



Ja, deshalb ja die Fliegenfrage...

Hier mal die Stelle aus Landesrecht.rlp...:



> (2) Die Frühjahrsschonzeit gilt nicht
> 
> 1.
> für die Benutzung von Fanggeräten, die weder gezogen noch gestoßen werden (stille Fischerei). Hierzu gehören insbesondere Stellnetze, Aalhamen, Ankerkuilen, Steerthamen, Garn-, Draht-, Korbreusen sowie Treib-(Schwimm-)netze ohne Begleitung von Fahrzeugen,
> ...



Wollte halt nur mal was neues testen.. fahre schon 20jahre an Pfingsten zum campen an die Sauer... Hatte nur nie ans Angeln gedacht..
Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*



> *
> Artikel 7 *
> *Schonzeiten *
> (1) Die jährliche Schonzeit dauert
> ...



Verstehe jetzt nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist .... #d
Kannst beruhigt alles zu Hause lassen.


----------



## Saarsprung (5. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*



> Verstehe jetzt nicht was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist



Warum? Denkst du es ist einfach, wenn aus zwei Quellen zitiert wird?
Bin jetzt eigentlich nicht sooo scharf auf das Thema, hatte den Tipp ja non nem Ortsansässigen Angler bekommen... Der geht nur schon seit jahren nicht mehr an die Sauer..

Ja, was gilt denn nuh.. Hast du evtl. Ne andere Quelle?;+

Oder kommt der Absatz mit der Fliege nur weiter unten?#h

Oder kommts da die Sauer Grenzgewässer ist?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## labralehn (5. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*

@TE

schau dir nochmal genau die Bestimmungen an:



> "§ 7"
> "Schonzeiten"
> "(1) Die jährliche Schonzeit dauert"
> "1.
> ...



http://mulewf.rlp.de/fileadmin/mufv...Umweltrecht/Recht_Abteilung_103/103_793-2.pdf


----------



## Saarsprung (5. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*



> schau dir nochmal genau die Bestimmungen an:



Jow, habe ich, online aktuelle Ausgabe:

http://www.landesrecht.rlp.de/jportal/portal/t/lzc/page/bsrlpprod.psml?doc.hl=1&doc.id=jlr-FischGDVRPV2P19&documentnumber=2&numberofresults=5&showdoccase=1&doc.part=X&paramfromHL=true#jlr-FischGDVRPpP18

Lies da bitte auch mal nach, den Abschnitt mit der Ausnahme hatte ich ja oben schon reinkopiert#h

Kommt kurz vor §19

Gruss 
Thomas


----------



## labralehn (5. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*

Landesrecht RLP kannst da vergessen.
Da es sich hier um *ein Grenzgewässer* handelt.

Hier zählt nur das was im Grenzgewässer erlaubt ist.

Das ist die Verordnung die dort gilt:

*Landesverordnung über die Fischerei in den Grenzgewässern Mosel, Sauer und Our*

http://mulewf.rlp.de/fileadmin/mufv/.../103_793-2.pdf

Alles andere kannste vergessen.

Aber wenn Du es besser weisst, dann geh dort einfach hin und angel.


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*

Also die Schonzeit an der Our ist doch schon rum,
 also warum diskutieren, einfach mal losziehen.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## labralehn (5. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Also die Schonzeit an der Our ist doch schon rum,
> also warum diskutieren, einfach mal losziehen.
> 
> fettes Petri:vik:



Ja das stimmt, ABER er will ja nicht in der Our sondern in der Sauer angeln. #d


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Oder kommts da die Sauer Grenzgewässer ist?
> 
> Gruss
> Thomas



Richtig, der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte. 
Wie bereits gesagt wurde es ist Grenzgewässer, also auch Grenzgewässervorschriften. Wenn dem nicht so wäre dürften auch viele Leute nicht dort angeln (denn dort ist kein Fischereischein erforderlich obwohl in RLP).


----------



## Jensfreak (5. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*

our darfst , sauer und Mosel nicht. Auch keine fliege....


----------



## Saarsprung (5. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*

Die Sauer scheint ja ne knifflige Sache zu sein;+

Ist Grenzfluss lux/de von der Mündung in die Mosel bis hoch nach Wallendorf, wo die Our in die Sauer mündet...

Also nirgendwo kpl. in DE bzw. Rlp.. Warum wir die dann überhaupt im Rlp Recht extra nochmal genannt?

Naja, die Our war letztes jahr in Wallendorf eher ein Rinnsal, glaube nicht das ich mir das antue...

Habt Ihr evtl. auch nen überblick wie es oberhalb Wallendorf an der Sauer aussieht?
Also auf Lux Gebiet, ab da ist die Our Grenzfluss..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Die Sauer scheint ja ne knifflige Sache zu sein;+
> 
> Also nirgendwo kpl. in DE bzw. Rlp.. Warum wir die dann überhaupt im Rlp Recht extra nochmal genannt?



Was soll denn da knifflig sein?
Wie schon mehrfach gesagt ist die Sauer Grenzgewässer mit entsprechenden Vorschriften, fertig.
Und wo soll sie nochmals extra genannt werden?



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Habt Ihr evtl. auch nen überblick wie es oberhalb Wallendorf an der Sauer aussieht?
> Also auf Lux Gebiet, ab da ist die Our Grenzfluss..



Da musste dich selbst einlesen:
http://app.visitluxembourg.com/files/4279.pdf
http://www.flps.lu/Pdf/B-Vorschriften-V11-2009-flps.pdf


----------



## Saarsprung (5. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*

Jow,

Habe da wohl was versemmelt... Nochmal alles nachgelesen, die Sauer wird im Landesrecht gar nicht genannt#q

Sorry und Gruss

Thomas


----------



## FIREFIGHTERs14 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*

hallo

also our kannst du praktisch vergessen, die ist größtenteils verpachtet und an diesen verpachteten stellen darf man ohne begehungsrecht nicht angeln. 

gruß


----------



## **bass** (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pfingsten an der Sauer, was soll mit?*

Mittelsauer
http://www.flyfishing.lu/topplaetze.php?platz=topp-mittelsauer.html

 Grenzsauer
http://www.flyfishing.lu/topplaetze.php?platz=topp-grenzgew.html

 Our
http://www.flyfishing.lu/topplaetze.php?platz=topp-our.html

 Den Schein nicht vergessen, und an der Our sogar das Begehungsrecht anfragen... Lass die auf der Seite da bist du schneller illegal als man glauben könnte! und nein es gibt keine Karte wo irgendwas eingetragen ist wo man darf und wo nicht...


----------

